# Cloudpoppers



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't know if we already have a similar thread, but I thought it would interesting to have a thread only focused on skyscrapers popping out above clouds/fog.

for ex. 

Dubai








http://images.nationalgeographic.co...cache/dubai-skyscrapers-fog_42697_990x742.jpg

Shanghai








http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-EmpHtZl0GHU/Ttfve3FxiLI/AAAAAAAAFqE/0LX7Ch51ZEk/s640/shanghaifog1.jpg









http://twistedsifter.files.wordpres...-clouds-jin-mao-tower-swfc-blackstation-8.jpg

Chicago








http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m3srvygiST1qgooo0o1_1280.jpg

Toronto









San Francisco


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Taipei above the clouds.

Sea of Clouds‧Taipei 101 Skyscraper at Dawn │ January 18, 2009 by *Yueh-Hua 2013, on Flickr

Sea of Clouds‧Taipei 101 Skyscraper at Dawn │ January 18, 2009 by *Yueh-Hua 2013, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Hong Kong above the clouds (International Commerce Center and International Finance Centre) 








Shanghai..


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Wuhan in the clouds.
























Source


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great thread, love these pictures. Love the Hong kong one with the IFC and ICC


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver


Vancouver - Fog by DragonSpeed, on Flickr


Vancouver - Fog by DragonSpeed, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Vancouver - Fog by DragonSpeed, on Flickr


Vancouver - Fog by DragonSpeed, on Flickr


----------



## FNNG (Jul 25, 2011)

wait... are those MIST or Cloud??????? looks so fake....


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

don't know but vancouver can be quite foggy sometime.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

fog or clouds, i think they're in.. great photos guys!


----------



## Chapelo (Sep 4, 2011)

by John Conley, taken September 11, 2000, originally found here.


----------



## JMGA196 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks like if the sea level was raised by 100 meters  :applause:


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Some more of the old WTC


----------



## loko_man13 (Jul 28, 2010)

My little city, the height of the buildings is approximately 110-120 meters, Mazatlan,Mexico


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Cloudpoppers!


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Chicago








http://delobbo.deviantart.com/art/Foggy-South-Loop-Chicago-skyscrapers-284211349

Sydney








http://ramio.deviantart.com/art/City-Of-Angels-II-56961343









http://ramio.deviantart.com/art/City-Of-Angels-56961301

Dubai 








http://verticaldubai.deviantart.com/art/White-Velvet-351043896








http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/02183/lights-amazing_2183472k.jpg

Toronto








http://www.wallpapersshop.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/City-Fog-Skyscrapers-Lights-High.-Roof.jpg

London








http://static.environmentalgraffiti....com-46465-2044142710105960926S500x500Q85.jpg









http://rum.charlosa.com/photography/pictures/gherkin/canarywharf-foggy.jpg


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Hanoi above the clouds (with the Lotte Center u/c).


malino said:


> em chụp bằng iphone nền không đẹp lắm, lotte trong đám mây kỳ ảo


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Rotterdam


Boven de mist Rotterdam by SCRRST, on Flickr


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

Canary Wharf


----------



## Cerulean (Nov 26, 2007)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

Dubai definitely makes the best presentation here, and I liked Chicago as well!:cheers:


----------



## Black Box (Jul 11, 2006)

Here is one of Seattle (KIRO-TV). 








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Dubai.


Cloud City by kaiserhearsay, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Jakarta.


Sprawling Skyscrapers by no wan, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane, Australia









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eideticmemory/7439723108/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9276001098/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

double post.


----------



## SASH (Apr 15, 2005)

Misty Monday / Rotterdam /Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


ambtenaren in de mist by gerard smeding, on Flickr


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013 (May 11, 2013)

London (The Shard)








http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/12/12/article-2246917-167A9DCE000005DC-524_964x614.jpg


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

marvelus


----------



## PinkFloyd (Jun 13, 2011)

Los Angeles


Foggy downtown by 3dRabbit, on Flickr


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

Greater Kuala Lumpur



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wordsmanifest/5462219000/





nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur City. by Erithacus2010, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> DSC_0009 copy by hakim mohd, on Flickr





James Foong said:


> Hiding in the cold, dark clouds.





nazrey said:


> City on the clouds by Ervan, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> by flipstream


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

_Dubai - UAE_

Cryogenic Dreamscape by DanielKHC, on Flickr


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman (Nov 1, 2008)

London, UK:


onerob said:


> A couple of amazing shots from @MPSinthesky (the first made an appearance on the BBC news website).


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Does this count? ; *Taipei*, R. of China.


Occasionally Taipei by balmung (王韋証), on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

i really love it how parts of towers are above the clouds, that's just so awesome!


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Canary Wharf, London*, The U.K.



london skyline in the fog at sunset by Andrew McCarter, on Flickr


Sunset over foggy London by Andrew McCarter, on Flickr


view of london from canary wharf by Andrew McCarter, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I wish I could see something like this one day.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I wish I could see something like this one day.


When i'm in the alps i can see something like that, just without skyscrapers


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

From *Jakarta, Indonesia *to end 2013 and welcome 2014 :cheers::cheers: .


Sky High by Hengki Koentjoro, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ awesome. happy new year. :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

^^









source


----------



## elculo (Aug 18, 2009)

Frankfurt









deutscherueck.de


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Chicago, USA*


Franklin center by Emmanuel Ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

somewhere in Canada


Heavy Skies by Giulio Calisse, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Toronto :yes:


----------



## xalapa2020 (Jan 12, 2015)

que hermosas fotos


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this looks more like a smog popper 


City of Angels by Farzin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*IFC, Hong Kong, China*









International Commerce Centre, Hong Kong, 2016 by Joe Chen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Hong Kong, China*


Victoria Harbour morning mist by wei wei, on Flickr


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Shenzhen


----------



## Faisal Shourov (Jan 6, 2013)

Guangzhou skyline


----------



## KavirajG (Apr 5, 2011)

Dubai

Landing On Planet Dubai by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Sunrise on Cloud City by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Cryogenic Marina by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Cloud City by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Dubai Fog :: The Dark Hour by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr

Fluidity by Daniel Cheong, on Flickr


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

From Weibo


----------



## claproth (May 23, 2015)

Very nice pictures


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Shanghai, China*


Shanghai Paradise by Black station, on Flickr


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Vancouver*


Vancouver sunrise over fog by Tim Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Amazing!


----------



## franekkimonos (Apr 6, 2016)

amazing


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

*Chicago, USA*


(6.22.16)-360_FogStorm-WEB-8 by Nick Ulivieri, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam: 










bron: https://gersrotterdam.nl/


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*Kuwait City:*








Kuwait City fog by CoraLens on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*San Francisco*

Foggy San Francisco Morning by DA Rogers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kaohsiung*

Dan-0063 by 昇典影像 www.dantw.com, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hong Kong*

View from the Peak by Keith Mulcahy, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Coruscant. I am upset to see coruscant is just a fictional city 😭 😭 😭 
















 CLASSIC IMAGE: ABOVE THE CLOUDS!


Ten years on from the events of Naboo and the revealing of the Sith, the Dark Side of the Force continues to cloud the future of the Repu...




starwarsaficionado.blogspot.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Taipei*

神奇的流雲 by 道賢, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Kuala Lumpur*

DJI_0325 by mohd Irman ismail, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Brisbane*

Sea of fog by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Kyiv, Ukraine*
















Vladimir Tochanenko - Фотограф Київ


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Pittsburgh *










Source : Twitter @ coobuhhsteve_


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

New York 
Crédit aqq360 on Instagram


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Dnipro City*_, the fourth largest city in Ukraine_








































_Link_


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

A Foggy Morning in Hong Kong by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## sepul (Sep 7, 2009)

Genting at the edge of Kuala Lumpur. 1800m


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Beijing 








Credit : 电竞中山桥一霸-


----------

